# Entering water at Lock N dam now. 1/27/14



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

It's just us. Will report!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Please report back. I am sitting here drinking coffee, wishing I had gone.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

No luck yet. Nobody here. Any tips.

Tried white, chartreuse, minnows, one leg, two legs, casted left handed, casted right handed....


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Hope you get on 'em!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Cast over your shoulder backwards. Can't hurt! LOL


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Weather looks decent. I'm an hour out!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The few fish caught at the locks yesterday were caught in the swift water coming out the spillway by boat


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

gemba said:


> No luck yet. Nobody here. Any tips.
> 
> Tried white, chartreuse, minnows, one leg, two legs, casted left handed, casted right handed....


Have you tried dead stickin ? LOL
Maybe noodlin but, you'll get a little wet with that one.

If you have some fresh shad, the cats may cooperate as I've seen some biggins come from the rushing water.

I passed going today & thinking the end of this week would be better.

.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Caught two back to back at 830. One was caught at dam at 9. 8 people here.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Left at 930 with nobody else catching. Might get better when the sun hits the water.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Four little mails so far. All non keepers. Signal too weak to upload a photo


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

gemba said:


> Left at 930 with nobody else catching. Might get better when the sun hits the water.


Sounds like I made a good call on not going this morning.

.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those LnD white bass time their best day to coincide with super bowl Sunday, lol!
I learned this many years ago. My first trip there was on SBS and we loaded the boat and turned loose another boat load. Went back the next year too soon a couple of times and then hit them again on SBS.
So after that I waited for it, and was successful with that date until I quit going.

What I don't understand is how the white bass have adjusted their timing to keep it on SBS even after it started coming later LOL!
:rotfl:

Thanks for the report gemba, johnmyjohn and ikeephardheads


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I am waiting on the dogwoods to bloom! I need help as I no longer have the trees in the yard.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Those LnD white bass time their best day to coincide with super bowl Sunday, lol!
> I learned this many years ago. My first trip there was on SBS and we loaded the boat and turned loose another boat load. Went back the next year too soon a couple of times and then hit them again on SBS.
> So after that I waited for it, and was successful with that date until I quit going.
> 
> ...


LOL SS!! I am one of the few others willing to admit I like to white bass fish on Super Bowl Sunday! Many may call us disrespectful or sacrilegious.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmm. all fish today hit seattle green. Threw bronco orange no bites. Maybe the white bass trying to tell me something.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Should be called Super Bowl Sunday Night! Darn thing takes forever to start and forever to end.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

The two 12 inch males I caught hit the white grub I had running behind my chartreuse roadrunner. The weather was too cold for my waders but they saved me a few dollars when I retrieved my dad's hang ups.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

I believed I talked to you on the way down. You had the camo waders on? I was in black with the black Honda.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

ikeephardheads said:


> I believed I talked to you on the way down. You had the camo waders on? I was in black with the black Honda.


Yes, that was me. I figured that was you after reading your post with your fishing times. Glad you did better than me on your first try!


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

The three white bass I caught!!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

ikeephardheads said:


> The three white bass I caught!!












Looks like 2 of them are females.
Confirms my suspicion that they were coming in on time & probably a couple weeks ago.

.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Ya'll are crack'n me up!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dude, What do you use for a filet knife... a machete???


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

tbone2374 said:


> Dude, What do you use for a filet knife... a machete???


I wasn't home only had a 2 inch pocket knife. It look worst than what it is because I actually try to break it all up so I can feed the raccoons. I didn't have my bubba blade handy!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ikeephardheads said:


> I wasn't home only had a 2 inch pocket knife. It look worst than what it is because *I actually try to break it all up so I can feed the raccoons*. I didn't have my bubba blade handy!!


LOL! Don't worry! The fillets look fine, which is all that matters, but the other parts did look a bit rough.


----------

